# Right size for TCR or DEFY



## jpsegura (Apr 28, 2010)

Need your help here, I know I should go to a LBS and test the bike but I could not find any store wiht a XLor L, many bike stores are actually short on bikes, so still need your support

this are my measurements
Measurements in cms....
-------------------------------------------
Inseam: 88
Trunk: 67
Forearm: 38
Arm: 72.5
Thigh: 68
Lower Leg: 60
Sternal Notch: 155
Total Body Height: 189

The Competitive Fit (cm)
-------------------------------------------
Seat tube range c-c: 57.0 - 57.5
Seat tube range c-t: 58.8 - 59.3
Top tube length: 57.4 - 57.8 
Stem Length: 12.2 - 12.8
BB-Saddle Position: 75.4 - 77.4
Saddle-Handlebar: 58.0 - 58.6
Saddle Setback: 7.2 - 7.6


The Eddy Fit (cm)
-------------------------------------------
Seat tube range c-c: 58.2 - 58.7
Seat tube range c-t: 60.0 - 60.5
Top tube length: 57.4 - 57.8
Stem Length: 11.1 - 11.7
BB-Saddle Position: 74.6 - 76.6
Saddle-Handlebar: 58.8 - 59.4
Saddle Setback: 8.4 - 8.8


The French Fit (cm)
-------------------------------------------
Seat tube range c-c: 59.9 - 60.4
Seat tube range c-t: 61.7 - 62.2
Top tube length: 58.6 - 59.0
Stem Length: 11.3 - 11.9
BB-Saddle Position: 72.9 - 74.9
Saddle-Handlebar: 60.5 - 61.1
Saddle Setback: 7.9 - 8.3

so with this results I should have a XL since the Seat tube is 58 to 59, as the TCR XL
But the top for me should be between 57 to 59 as teh TCR L, but it is smaller in the seat tube range, so wich one should I have?

Regards


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

I'll offer upfront that I have little confidence in online fit calculators, but a proven guideline to follow in determining sizing requirements is to get close on effective TT, because saddle height is easier to accomodate than reach requirements. Get the reach close and dialing in fit will only require relatively small adjustments, and better your odds of maintaining optimal f/r weight distribution.


----------

